# Surf flat calm



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

And I'm stuck in LA. Going to hit it Friday morning though.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll be out tomorrow afternoon, will post a report.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Good let me know. I normally go near Jamaica Beach.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Yep. It's slicker than deer guts on a door knob right now, and will be tomorrow too. I'll be out of town on business tomorrow though. I'll have to hit it another day.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Going to hit SS tomorrow #4 or #5 before work. If yah see a white tdi wagon that's us. hola.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Post a report please, might hit it Sat morn.....


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

BretE said:


> Post a report please, might hit it Sat morn.....


Not liking the tide, prefer incoming but oh well just go when you can go!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

iamatt said:


> Not liking the tide, prefer incoming but oh well just go when you can go!


I hear Ya......Wife is fishing a chick tournament Sat and I've bout given up boat fishing on weekends, ready for some surf action.......good luck!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

See my report in general discussion


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

John_B_1 said:


> See my report in general discussion


Saw it, Thx.....


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We'll be throwing artificials, hate messing with bait. Cut a cast off my arm I broke a while back just to go... kind of sore so we'll see how far we get with that.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

At Surfside #5 right now. Waded around 630 with arties/shrimp popping cork till 830 and no luck. Surf rods out in 2nd gut and couple small bites but thats it.


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the report. Sure looks like an awesome day to be there.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

This morning was gorgeous. Don't get to fish on the coast too often. That alone made the drive from Austin this morning worth it. 

Unsure how to rotate the pic.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Spectaker said:


> At Surfside #5 right now. Waded around 630 with arties/shrimp popping cork till 830 and no luck. Surf rods out in 2nd gut and couple small bites but thats it.


Were you red truck? Guess I was next to yah. All i got was two bonnet heads and some croaker.. had to go in to work after. ahh well.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

iamatt said:


> Were you red truck? Guess I was next to yah. All i got was two bonnet heads and some croaker.. had to go in to work after. ahh well.


Hah, yep. Red ford ranger probably off to your right.. Still here. You didnt miss anything. Two dink whitings for me and anyone else I've talked to said they didn't manage anything.

Staying overnight. Will report conditions/pic in the AM.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't expect any changes if same outgoing tides in the AM. Might swing down with one of the kids tomorrow and string out a couple of 9/0's


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Friday 5-1-15 7am until 11:30 Jamaica beach. Full report in reports section. To pretty of a fish not to put a pic here.


----------

